

Google may acquire Meebo for $100 Mn - gauravsc
http://mashable.com/2012/05/12/google-acquiring-meebo/

======
benologist
Summary of AllThingsD. I didn't think Mashable could get any trashier
considering "Meebo" is a link to their SEO spam, but apparently they can.

[http://allthingsd.com/20120511/sources-google-is-close-to-
bu...](http://allthingsd.com/20120511/sources-google-is-close-to-buying-
meebo/)

